# My Rabbit Success



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I had just got my mold to shoot heavier ammo as per Charles and others suggesting I move away from 3/8 steel (even though I had good success with it), see thread below:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25425-my-squirrel-success-and-a-question/

I felt I'm an okay shot so this morning I was out and saw a rabbit, I shot him in the head (just below the ear) for an instant death.

Slingshot: Hatchcock Target Sniper

Bands: .04 Latex 20mm to 15mm Taper cut to 10''

Distance: 30ft

Ammo: 10mm

View attachment 39908


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting, how are you going to cook it?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting!

SMS


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks like a big one! Awesome shot placement.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> Nice shooting, how are you going to cook it?


Thanks guys, I already skinned him and cut him up into portions... He's now sitting in the ridge for tonight, but I don't know how to cook him, I mean... I don't have a recipe. Any recommendations on a simple and tasty recipe?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Bread it and fry it in olive oil. Easy and tasty


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Bread it and fry it in olive oil. Easy and tasty


I have fried it up just as you have said! It was my first time having rabbit and it tastes awesome. However, it reminded me more of say pork-steak-ish... then chicken. For some reason, I thought it should taste like chicken. It was also tough and a darker meat like a chicken thigh color.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Every time i eat rabbit it tastes like Chicken to me.

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I forgot to mention and I can't "edit" my original post. But I'd like to give a huge shout-out to Nathan Masters and Flippinout as a whole for their bands. They sent me these bands... and I'd highly recommend even for a beginner. I've only been slingshotting since the spring, so I'm sure I classify as a beginner too, and for me... they were just what I needed.

Clever Moniker


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shot and meal.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Rabbit stew always works for myself, cooked slow, in a crockpot.

Just a suggestion, although many other recipes just as great; just lazy I guess.

Also great shooting as always.

See my other posts in second duck, and have a laugh.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Rabbit stew always works for myself, cooked slow, in a crockpot.
> 
> Just a suggestion, although many other recipes just as great; just lazy I guess.
> 
> ...


Allan, you're awesome man.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of recipes I have posted before:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11428-gamekeeper-pie-ha-ha/?p=121448

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Photo re-up.

View attachment 53066


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Geeez... I didn't mean to scare all the salesman ! No one has to tell me about Nathan btw. You don't have to defend him like he's a little crippled boy being bullied. lol I've delt with him a time or two before this situation. Comes off like a stand up guy to me. I guess a guys not allowed to be a bit pissed after spending what I would call a pretty penny just to shoot a slingshot. And instead just being aggrevated about the whole experience. Oh , and thanks to the guy that actually understood my feelings on the situation and not treating me like a trouble making troll. Again I appreciate it. Chicken taste like rabbit to me !


----------

